# Probléme de démarrage PowerBook G4



## fireless (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors voià mon soucie : j'ai changé la coque du dessous de mon PowerBook G4. Une fois la nouvelle coque installé, je redémarre le mac et j'ai un écran de texte de l'Open Firmware, ce qui je pense est normal vu que j'ai débranché la pile de la carte de mère. Donc sur cette écran il me demande de taper "macbook", ce que je fit, et ensuite il se lance et là je vois apparaître au milieu de l'écran, l'icône d'un dossier avec le logo de Finder et qui se change ensuite en "?", anisi de suite. 

J'ai donc pensé qu'il avait bugé, alors je l'ai éteint puis redémarré. Lors du démarrage j'entend le son normal puis plus rien, aucune image...

Que se passe-t-il? Puis-je faire quelque chose pour y remédier? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

Sur plusieurs post la solution est donnée, notamment ici, réinstallation du système visiblement !
tu devrais pouvoir récupérer tes données si tu disposes d'un autre mac et d'un câble firewire, en démarrant ton PB en mode target.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Décembre 2009)

Si l'image aparait plus, fait un reset PMU, sinon j'ai bien peur que la cm est pris un coup


----------



## tsss (18 Décembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Si l'image aparait plus ..



oups j'avais pas lu ce détail .


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Décembre 2009)

Et oué ça arrive ...


----------



## tsss (18 Décembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Et oué ça arrive ...



nan bha oué, faire la sieste ou poster sur MacG, va falloir choisir quoi :sleep:


----------

